# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  جديد :: كليب :: | أد إيه | للمنشد وسام غمراوي

## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله  الرحمن الرحيم* 



 
*قناة صبا الفنية*
 


*وبرعاية الكترونية حصرية من*



 *BSMLH**.**NET* 

*
تقدّم وحصرياً
* *
فيديو كليب*
 *{ أد إيه }* 


*للفنان**
وسام غمراوي
* 
 
 





{ كلمات وألحان }
*حامد موسى**
*
*
*  

{ التوزيع الموسيقي }
*أحمد أدهمي*


  

{ تم التسجيل والمكساج في }

*PRO Audio Studio

* 
 

*{ انـتـــاج** }*


*
قناة صبا الفضائية
**10873* - عامودي / نايلسات


 

*{ الراعي الالكتروني* *}*

 *شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة* 
 *BSMLH.NET* 


 

{ مدير التصوير }
*فوزي حلواني
*
  

{ مدير الانتاج }
*أحمد السيد*


 

{ مدير البرامج }
*حامد موسى
*

 

{ مدير التسويق }
*أسامة حولا*


 

Art Directors
*محمد درويش
أسامة السعدي
 
*
 
 Editors & Colorist
*عمر غمراوي
*
 

 { التنفيذ والاشراف الفني }

*مجموعة القمة الاعلامية
لبنان
* 

 

 { الاشراف العام }
*م. عبدالكريم شعراني


*  

*{ اخـــراج }*
*عمر محمد غمراوي
*
  
 

*{ لمشاهدة الكليب }
*





* متوفر بجودة عالية *HD*





*{ لتحميل الكليب }
*رايت كليك + حفظ باسم
* الكليب بالموسيقى


[ نسخة عالية الجودة ]

http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/clips/ad_eh_h.rmvb


[ نسخة منخفضة الجودة ]

 http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/clips/ad_eh_m.rmvb

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووو

----------

